# PTM - potrzebujemy wsparcia

## damjanek

Po 5 latach dość małej aktywności na CVS projektu PTM (Projekt Tłumaczenia Manuali) postanowiliśmy wraz z rane wziąć projekt we własne ręce. Mamy na razie niewielki zespół ludzi, ale stopniowo się rozrasta i zaczynamy nabierać rozpędu.

Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie sortowania tekstów, które zostały wyciągnięte z CVS dotychczasowego PTM. Właśnie w tym celu zwracam się do Was: http://ptm.berlios.de/archives/10. 

Bardzo zależałoby nam na pomocy jak największej liczby ludzi, by móc proces sortowania dość sprawnie ukończyć i przejść do właściwej części całej operacji, tak więc zachęcam Was do pomocy. 

Oficjalna strona projektu: http://ptm.berlios.de.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

Edit by Poe

Sticky na ~miesiąc  

..::Milu Edit: odklejony

----------

## Gabrys

Nie rozumiem o co chodzi:

wget http://chopin.edu.pl/~damjanek/manuale.tar.bz2

ściągam plik

tar xjf manuale.tar.bz2

rozpakowuję

cd pl_PL

wchodzę do katalogu pl_PL

search_equery.sh dla gentoolkit lub

search_qfile.sh dla portage-utils

wykonuję polecenie

W katalogu domowym użytkownika powstanie plik o nazwie “lista”, który należy wysłać na adres damjanek@gentoo.pl

wysyłam plik na adres @. Dlaczego nie możecie zrobić tego sami? Po co tysiące użytkowników ma robić to samo?

Czegoś tu nie kumam.

----------

## damjanek

Bo szczerze mówiąc, nie mam zielonego pojęcia, do jakich pakietów należy tych 101 plików, które nam pozostały do posortowania.

Jak zapewne się domyślasz, ludzie mają zainstalowane w swoich systemach różne pakiety. Ja niestety nie mam wszystkich. Chcemy skorzystać z faktu, że pośród 50 userów, na bank się znajdzie ktoś, kto posiada pakiet, do którego należy dany man. 

Skrypt sprawdza, do jakiego pakietu należą pliki w paczce i zapisuje je do pliku. Nie wiem co w tym skomplikowanego.

----------

## Gabrys

Nie wiem czy jest sens wysyłać mail:

 *./search_equery.sh wrote:*   

> app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r11 (/usr/share/man/man5/uuencode.5.gz)

 

----------

## lazy_bum

W takim razie i ja dorzucę tutaj (search_equery.sh):

```
sys-process/dcron-2.9-r4 (/usr/share/man/man1/crontab.1.gz)

net-mail/metamail-2.7.45.3-r1 (/usr/share/man/man1/getfilename.1.gz)

net-mail/metamail-2.7.45.3-r1 (/usr/share/man/man1/metamail.1.gz)

app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r11 (/usr/share/man/man5/uuencode.5.gz)
```

----------

## pawels

I mój wynik search_equery.sh  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8 (/usr/share/man/man1/access.1.gz)
> 
> sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 (/usr/share/man/man1/crontab.1.gz)
> 
> app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8 (/usr/share/man/man1/latex.1.gz)
> ...

 

----------

## przemos

Jeszcze chyba tutaj nie było:

```
app-emulation/dosemu-1.2.2-r1 (/usr/share/man/man1/dosdebug.1.gz)
```

----------

## v7n

Pomolestować moda, żeby przykleił   :Twisted Evil:  

```
mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1 (/usr/share/man/man1/mail.1.gz)

mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10 (/usr/share/man/man1/mailq.1.gz)

mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10 (/usr/share/man/man5/aliases.5.gz)
```

----------

## Gabrys

Nie jest źle, zaznaczamy tekst z przeglądarki, wrzucamy do jakiegoś pliku i:

 *cat lista | grep '^[a-z]*-[a-z]*/' | grep '\.gz)$' | sort | uniq wrote:*   

> app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r11 (/usr/share/man/man5/uuencode.5.gz)
> 
> sys-process/dcron-2.9-r4 (/usr/share/man/man1/crontab.1.gz)
> 
> net-mail/metamail-2.7.45.3-r1 (/usr/share/man/man1/getfilename.1.gz)
> ...

 

No to jeszcze czekamy na te 80-parę plików.

----------

## wodzik

trzeba bylo uprzedzic ze to zrzera tyle proca i do tego nie da sie tego ubic ;/ moj kernel jest jeszcze nie do konca dopieszczony (czytaj robiony na szybkiego byle szybko dzialal ;] )  i teraz jak mam jakis bardziej zasobozerny proces nie idzie pracowac. na razie nie wrzucam wynikow bo probowaem to skilowac i zaczal wyrzucac jakies gluypoty ;]

----------

## rane

Liczylismy, ze kazdy przeczyta skrypt i zobaczy co on robi zanim go uruchomi. Przeciez tam moglo byc WSZYSTKO....

----------

## damjanek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> trzeba bylo uprzedzic ze to zrzera tyle proca i do tego nie da sie tego ubic ;/ moj kernel jest jeszcze nie do konca dopieszczony (czytaj robiony na szybkiego byle szybko dzialal ;] )  i teraz jak mam jakis bardziej zasobozerny proces nie idzie pracowac. na razie nie wrzucam wynikow bo probowaem to skilowac i zaczal wyrzucac jakies gluypoty ;]

 

Lol. Szerze mówiąc, takiego responce się nie spodziewałem. Może jestem jedyną osobą tutaj, która robi coś po prostu ku chwale community, czy też samego Linuksa, ale kurcze, to nie wymaga strasznie wielkiego poświęcenia. 

Tak więc, proces może zająć zasoby, a nawet sporo. Strona, podana powyżej mówi jak następuje:

search_equery.sh jest wolniejsze (więc, jak można się domyśleć, dłużej będzie jeść nasze zasoby)

search_qfile.sh jest szybsze (więc, jak można się domyśleć, krócej będzie jeść nasze zasoby).

Poe++

----------

## wodzik

 *rane wrote:*   

> Liczylismy, ze kazdy przeczyta skrypt i zobaczy co on robi zanim go uruchomi. Przeciez tam moglo byc WSZYSTKO....

 

prawde mowiac nawet nie zagadalem. widac mam do forum duze zaufanie i nie wyobrazam sobie zeby tyle czasu wisial post ktory by zachecal ludzi zeby zrobile sobie rm -rf / ;), pozatym wczesniej ktos cos wspominal na #gentoo.pl.

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> Lol. Szerze mówiąc, takiego responce się nie spodziewałem. Może jestem jedyną osobą tutaj, która robi coś po prostu ku chwale community, czy też samego Linuksa, ale kurcze, to nie wymaga strasznie wielkiego poświęcenia.
> 
> Tak więc, proces może zająć zasoby, a nawet sporo. Strona, podana powyżej mówi jak następuje:
> 
> search_equery.sh jest wolniejsze (więc, jak można się domyśleć, dłużej będzie jeść nasze zasoby)
> ...

 

czy ja napisalem gdzies ze odpalenie tego skryptu jst wielkim poswieceniem, czy cos w tym stylu :> podzielilem sie jedynie wrazeniami ze skryt jest zasobozerny i nie idzie go skilowac. prawde mowiac wg. mnie to po jego ogpaleniu moge iprzez 2 dni kompa nie dotykac, ale akuat MUSIALEM wypalic plyte, wiec skonczylo sie to rebotem. dzis juz tez nie zdaze odpalic tego skrypciku, bo wlasnie jade na impreze :D, ale co sie odwlecze ... 

pozdro

ps. a tak w ogole chyba warto poswiecic troche czasu w zamian za polskie manuale w systemie (to do wszystkich ludzikow, ktorzy jeszcze sie skryptem nie zainteresowali)

----------

## piotreek

Ja sie też dołoże  :Wink: 

```
sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 (/usr/share/man/man1/crontab.1.gz)
```

O to co znalazło u mnie  :Wink: 

Jedna prośba damjanek zmodyfikuj te skrypty że by zapisywały do katalogu pl_PL bo tak sie nieźle naszukałem gdzie ta lista jest  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Albo do ./lista zamiast ~/lista

----------

## Poe

nie wiem co jest. odpalilem skrypt dla qfile, pomieliło, pomieliło, powstał pusty plik lista w /home/${USER}, ciut mnie to zdziwiło, odpalilem tez dla equery (kasujac wczesniej 'lista'), pomielił, pomielił, skonczył, ale pliku 'lista' nie ma. odpalilem ponownie dla qfile, ale znow nie utworzył pliku.

----------

## szachy

a to u mnie wypluło :

```
sys-process/vixie-cron (/usr/share/man/man1/crontab.1.gz)

app-text/tetex (/usr/share/man/man1/latex.1.gz)

app-text/tetex (/usr/share/man/man1/newer.1.gz)
```

----------

## damjanek

@Poe

Wysoce prawdpodobne, że po prostu w Twoim systemie nie ma tych plików, które są w paczce. Dlatego też plik nie został utworzony.

Tak ogólnie, to dziękuję wszystkim, którzy pomogli w tej operacji. Mamy już komplet dokumentów, które mają jeszcze jakieś praktyczne zastosowanie (co wynika z faktu, iż niektóre teksty po prostu przestały już istnieć w oryginale, jako że minęło 5 lat od ich poprzedniego porządkowania). Pozostałe teksty przeniesiemy do katalogu outdated i rozpoczniemy prace aktualizacyjno/uzupełniające.

Tak więc, nie ma już potrzeby nadsyłania wyników powyższego skryptu. Wszyscy swoimi mailami/wiadomościami/odpowiedziami na forum, bardzo ułatwili nam cały proces i bardzo za to dziękuję.

Teraz, będziemy potrzebować ludzi pełnych zapału i chętnych do pomocy w naszej pracy (tłumaczenie/aktualizacja/korekta), tak więc jeśli czujesz się na siłach by, "ku chwale Linuksa", działać razem z nami, zapraszamy. Jesteśmy jak najbardziej otwarci na wszelką pomoc. Zainteresowanych odsyłam tutaj.

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję,

Damian Szeluga

----------

